
Show HN: Generate a graph of any data from your terminal - Vector919
http://tailgraph.live/intro
======
antisemiotic
What is the advantage of this over, for example, running gnuplot locally?

------
vladsanchez
Where's the data being sent to?

~~~
Vector919
The data is just being relayed through my server to a websocket. Nothing is
stored, but I'm planning to post the source so people can see that clearly and
run their own instance if they want.

------
kylecazar
Site appears to be down for me.

~~~
Vector919
whoops, looks like it had some issues with traffic, it's back up now!

~~~
aargh_aargh
aaaand it's down again

~~~
Vector919
it should be back up again

~~~
gitgud
anndd it's down again

------
petee
What a great idea! This could be really useful, thanks for sharing

